
WPEngine Under Large Scale DDoS Attack - tkfx
https://wpenginestatus.com/intermittent-connectivity-issues-in-one-us-datacenter-5/
======
anaip1
Damn, WPEngine's been under a lot of attack lately. They do hold a lot of
valuable assets in their servers. Say what you will about Wordpress, but it's
essentially the ultimate sales and marketing tool of the 21st century.

